# Anyone from local 25 on the forum?



## parks23 (Apr 25, 2017)

If so how well is the union constructed? Just wondering since I heard some bad things and read bad things online. Like they were just a mess.. and one local 25 worker told me a lot of lay offs were happening and that's why he applied to the 1049. But there may be plenty of reasons why he was being Laid off so I don't wanna go off just one guy giving me information.. thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

